# Anyone in Ma with bee vac?



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

*Bees in tree - BeeVac or Cut?*

I'm in New Bedford (Bristol county) and need to attempt to remove bees from a tree. The tree is huge and will be cut down. The tree guy and new home owner are allergic and will not deal with them. So he will kill them if they are not removed before Thursday (im not available). He would rather save them but will do what he has to. I figured I would like to try a bee vac but im unsure of the size of the hole cause it is about 15ft up. At least I can attempt to save most of them! My problem is no vac. Looking to borrow or rent one if possible. Or any other suggestions!

Thank in advance!


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Generally you don't vacuum out of a tree. You really need access to the comb to vac up the bees.

Ideally, you would put a screen funnel and trap them out. However, that can take several weeks. Other option is to cut down the tree.

*shrugs*

If you have a shop vac, you can make a bee vac pretty easy, but I don't believe it would be worth the effort. Unless you can get to the comb.

-Kevin


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

KevinR I forgot to mention that on Thursday he is having the tree cut down. This is the reason he will destroy them if not removed cause niether one wants to deal with the bees. Also cause I am in the National Guard and leave for training for 3 weeks on Wed. I cannot be there to take log with bees even if I could work something out! I figure take as many as possible so all won't die!

The tree is really tall and the enterence of the hive is in a thicker part of the tree and on the outside where it is leaning. I couldn't touch hands if I was hugging this area! Could I make a cut into it without messing with the integrity of it? I deff don't want to be under this falling tree!


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

Yellow is entrance - Red is proposed cut area. Will a cut cause the tree to fall?


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

Hard to say without knowing what the inside of the tree looks like...

I'd wrap the tree in screen, foam the cracks with "great stuff" cut the tree down.... section the log... Take it home, split it, wrap the comb onto frames with rubber bands and vac them up, while looking for the queen. But I expect you have a sticky mess when the log hits the ground.

But.... That's a bunch of work for 60-100 bucks worth of bees.


----------



## Jim 134 (Dec 1, 2007)

No Buzz Zones: 90+ U.S. Cities and Towns Where Beekeeping Is Still Illegal (Update)

No Buzz Zones New Bedford, Mass. :s

Read more:

http://www.thedailygreen.com/enviro...s/illegal-urban-beekeeping-0602#ixzz1OOhUX8Gx

http://www.beeculture.com/content/No 6-1-10.pdf

You can find wall of shame at 

http://www.beeculture.com/


BEE HAPPY Jim 134


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea Jim I found that out when I was researching before I got my bees, it's very disappointing!! I keep my bees on a farm/orchard in Acushnet,Ma that I got contacted to from a post I placed on craigslist. It's only like 5 miles or so away.


----------

